# Is it normal for a baby to skip a feeding?



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

Last feeding was 8, and he woke up at 10:30 acting hungry I thought. Just fell back asleep at the breast even though I tried over and over. Two big poo and pee diapers this morning and spit-up when I tried the second feeding. Now it's 12:44pm and he's sleeping away again. He's 11 lbs and 2 1/2 months old.

He acted this way last night too and I worried so I gave him a bottle of ebm. If it's necessary I will give another bottle but I really don't want to as we are barely exclusively breastfeeding right now and I dont want to mess it up.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Good for you for nursing your baby!!!

My little guy who will be 3 mo on the 17th, has skipped a feeding now and then if he's really really tired.

Breastfed babies are rarely on a set schedule. In fact if you asked me how many times today I've nursed I would not be able to answer that. lol

How do you feed baby?

You said you were barely exclusively nursing. It sounds like it's taken you a lot of work to get to that. If so, good for you!

I don't think it would hurt to give him another bottle of ebm if you have to.

What else are you doing to help your supply now??

Is he using a paci a lot? If so that might be affecting him.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

I just came to post the same question...

DD is 3.5mo old and 12lbsish....and has just seemed to want to sleep alot the past few days so I came looking to see "roughly" often she "should" be nursing now....

I feed on demand and she is growing and gaining well.....

I had to work super hard on my supply too mama so I know about not wanting to wreck it.....


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

There is a wide range of "norm" but every 2.5-3.5 hours is fine Aprox. 8X/day. Babies just have sleepy days sometimes, it's part of their growth patterns. So just smile and sigh and don't worry. Keep a count on your wet/poopy diapers. Sounds like both of you mums are doing great!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

A lot of babies will "skip" a feeding. Mine has pretty much since birth, as he likes to sleep. The will often make it up when awake again. Usually, my LO nurses every hour while awake, but sleeps for 3 hours at a time during the day, and often 5 hour stretches at night.







: Point being, it doesn't affect our breastfeeding. (Although I do pump sometimes if he's napping really long, as I get engorged.)


----------

